# Theme support dropped for Codename Android?



## DigitalDK (Jun 7, 2011)

Is it just me or does it seem like everyone who themes only runs AOKP? I know some themes supported CNA but have recently dropped support.

Anyone have an idea why, or is it just coincidence they all run AOKP (not that I have anything against AOKP).


----------



## djsturm (Jan 16, 2012)

DigitalDK said:


> Is it just me or does it seem like everyone who themes only runs AOKP? I know some themes supported CNA but have recently dropped support.
> 
> Anyone have an idea why, or is it just coincidence they all run AOKP (not that I have anything against AOKP).


Its the unicorn

AOKP M3


----------



## Fatsix (Dec 19, 2011)

Aokp has the newer options first. Larger following.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## phenley (Jul 23, 2011)

unicorn porn

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## centerfinger (Jan 12, 2012)

I noticed that as well. I was running CNA up until yesterday then switched to aokp just to get some themes and mods. CNA is a superb rom and I hope more themers will jump on board.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

CNA has lost following to AOKP. I think once you try AOKP you will stick with it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> CNA has lost following to AOKP. I think once you try AOKP you will stick with it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


That's funny because I actually went the other way. Codename seems more solid to me. And as for themes, black and cyan has a theme for CND 1.3.3.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> CNA has lost following to AOKP. I think once you try AOKP you will stick with it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I tried it and left it within a day. Came to cna and haven't looked back. I too wish there were more themes for it though. Kinda sucks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DigitalDK (Jun 7, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> CNA has lost following to AOKP. I think once you try AOKP you will stick with it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I have tried AOKP a million times and for some reason I always get this feeling that compels me to go a different direction. I know it's a great solid mod filled ROM with amazing devs but I can never stick around.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Themers will theme the ROM they're running. So.....


----------



## KooLAiD21 (Jan 17, 2012)

DigitalDK said:


> I have tried AOKP a million times and for some reason I always get this feeling that compels me to go a different direction. I know it's a great solid mod filled ROM with amazing devs but I can never stick around.


I'm in the same exact boat. I don't know what it is but I just feel like something doesn't sit right when I'm on AOKP.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

KooLAiD21 said:


> I'm in the same exact boat. I don't know what it is but I just feel like something doesn't sit right when I'm on AOKP.


Do you have a turd stuck sideways?


----------



## Bimmer323 (Jul 25, 2011)

KooLAiD21 said:


> I'm in the same exact boat. I don't know what it is but I just feel like something doesn't sit right when I'm on AOKP.


It's too popular!!!!!! LOL!


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Themers will theme the ROM they're running. So.....


You hit the nail on the head. I admit I have been lazy getting CNA updated because I'm stuck on AOKP.


----------



## KooLAiD21 (Jan 17, 2012)

MistaWolfe said:


> Do you have a turd stuck sideways?


Actually... That may be the problem.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Thread cleaned up.


----------



## ronnieruff (Jul 27, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Do you have a turd stuck sideways?


Too funny!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Whad'ya say we get this thread back on topic? Hmm?


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

Natemz said:


> Whad'ya say we get this thread back on topic? Hmm?


What is this 'on topic' thing you speak of?


----------



## dustinb17 (Jun 10, 2011)

I don't know if anyone loves my Cobalt theme but I'll always do my best to keep it up to date with the latest CNA. Haven't missed a CNA Version yet and I don't plan to.

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/top...n-HD-2.1.5)-/-(Liquid-ICS-B4)-/-(RootzBoat-8)


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

dustinb17 said:


> I don't know if anyone loves my Cobalt theme but I'll always do my best to keep it up to date with the latest CNA. Haven't missed a CNA Version yet and I don't plan to.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com.../-(RootzBoat-8)


I think you're theme is noce but we're just talking that there are only 2 themes out for that rom. Were as AOKP has like 12 and Gummy has 3-4 and things like that. I can change a few images here and there but to make a full theme, I haven't attempted yet.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

I make themes for the rom I am running, because there is a lot of testing involved. Plus, there are certain elements of a theme that require you to build an apk from source. In order to make it for multiple roms, you would need to build apks for each rom from their source. With new versions being release almost daily, that's a lot of work to update a theme.

Your seeing so many themes for AOKP because it is an awesome rom, and team kang put in a lot of hard work to make it that way. They don't use other peoples stuff, and built it from scratch. Don't get me wrong, I don't think its wrong to use someone elses stuff, if you have permission, but knowing you built it yourself gains more respect from me.


----------



## Jgrimberg1979 (Jul 7, 2011)

djsturm said:


> Its the unicorn
> 
> AOKP M3


Lol, yep must be

Cobalt has supported codename as well as most other roms


----------



## blueharford (Sep 9, 2011)

everyone uses other people stuff, they use tons of code already implemented other places and change it slightly. i've reviewed alot of there code just for shits and giggles. its GPL open source, 99% of code used has been already coded somewhere else, changing a few lines is not inventing it from scratch.

key word... team KANG. The reason IMO CNA doesnt have as many themes as it gets its framework updated frequently which is a pain for themers, and there are not alot of requests to themers to port. they dont need to run the rom, just need to modfiy some apps and framework. and package it up.

Lets not have this thread turn into (you stole my work and i stole yours) its GPL. myself and many devs left XDA becuase of this kinda behavior. eeryone has there opinion and choice what they want to run, most roms have the same features as others becuase there just good features... period. 80% of the features people have including AOKP have originated from a Dev that coded it for CyanogenMOD. you can look at the mods and look bakc at CM froyo branches for those mods.

bottom line, if you want a theme for a rom, ask a themer, being a recognized themer i would assume that they are commited to sharing there theme to the community accross the board and wouldnt mind porting it to other roms. If thats not the case, i would then reccomend that themer designate that he/she only creates thems for said ROM, to loose confusion.

BTW a new theme chooser is being engineered for ICS, so this will all become null when that happens


----------



## kobik (Feb 1, 2012)

I went from being long time on AOKP to CNA now because it's much more smoother.
It lacks some of my favorites features and really lacks the themes, so I really hope they will get up to speed on both.
Theme Chooser would be the best of course.


----------

